# Threaded inserts in my Ice Cream Scoop handles



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

@Graybeard - Sorry it took so long to get to this but here is a step by step like I promised.

I do quite a few of the stainless ice cream scoops form Woodcraft and while a lot of folks thread the wood I prefer to put in a metal insert for longevity and ease for my customers to remove the head to wash without having to immerse the wood handle (Lots like the idea of throwing the head in the dishwasher) Here is how I place the inserts so they run reasonably straight with the axis of my blank.


I couldn't find the bolt I had made so today I made another one. I use a grade 5 3/8-16 bolt about an inch to an inch and a half long and a nut. Drilled the head in the center with a center pilot bit I had around from back when I was turning metal all the time. Gives the 60 degree cone to fit my live center



 



 

Then I drill the blank. I use the brass inserts that Woodcraft sells, they call for a 1/2 inch pilot but in hardwoods I had issues with splitting the blank or tearing out the wood instead of cutting a decent thread. I drill mine with a 14MM bit.



 

While the blank is still in the chuck I switch out to my cone center, lock the spindle and line everything up. I use a ratcheting box end on the nut (Don't do it on the bolt head or you'll occasionally twist the head off) While applying pressure with the tailstock I screw the insert in while advancing the tailstock to keep pressure on it. After I'm all the way in, I back off the tail, and loosen the nut (You'll occasionally need to hold the bolt head with another wrench to back the nut off or the insert will unscrew with it if it was real tight to get in). I also use a bit of epoxy or thick CA as I'm putting the insert in but you do have to be careful not to glue the nut to the insert or goober up your threads (I also keep a tap around to clean out threads after everything is dry)



 

Here's the insert all the way in and after the adhesive dries I'll show the mandrel I made and how I turn them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 22, 2016)

That's the exact same way I put the inserts in my beer tap handles! I'm doing a demonstration in West Palm Beach, Fl. tomorrow morning if anyone wants to come watch !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Cool! Maybe you ought to move this to the classroom when you're all finished.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 22, 2016)

Great idea of using the brass insert!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

I could move it, probably will. Tomorrow I'll finish the turning process and show the mandrel I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

